# 5 week old shaking



## Casfam (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi. New user here. Any thoughts on this welcome. We had a look at some beautiful puppies yesterday. The breeder was really nice and put us at ease as we really want to get this puppy lark just right. The pup we went to see was a gorgeous apricot boy. Just what we were looking for, however, when we picked him up he was shaking like a leaf! He is only 5 weeks old so I know he has a lot of growing to do. But I'm worried that he may turn out to be a nervous dog which we really don't want. He was the smallest in the litter too but don't know if that makes any difference. Is this normal behaviour at 5 weeks? Felt really happy with the breeder but don't want to get the wrong temperament of dog. Should we look around a bit more (although not many pups around at the mo it seems) or stick with this one as mummy and daddy doggies were really lovely too. Any ideas? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What were the rest of the pups like? Was he only shaking when you held him? Are the pups being raised in the house or outside? Did you see mum with the pups and could you see that she was obviously producing milk? 

The time you saw the pup was a brief moment in time, something could have worried him briefly and he may be normally fine, or he may have an issue. Did you ask the breeder about the shaking? If health checks and everything else was fine I would want to go back and see him again to be sure he was well this time.


----------



## Casfam (Sep 27, 2016)

All the other pups were great. Very confident and good sizes. He was only shaking when we held him and he was fine when back with the litter and mum. Just as confident as the rest. They are raised in the home and we saw mum who was great with her pups. We saw them all feeding from her. She regurgitated her food for them to eat! (Yuk). I asked the breeder and she said the shaking was due to his age but none of the others shook. Really fallen for this pup but so worried he'll be a nervous dog or be unwell and scared to make the wrong decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Obi was the wuss in the litter but he has grown into such a loving brave boy, except after a recent GSD incident...  anyway, he was the one who wouldn't integrate with the hoomans but there was just something about him... 

Five weeks is so little. Mi don't blame him for shaking being taken away from Mummy and siblings.


----------



## Casfam (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, it's reassuring to know even the little timid ones can make lovely doggies. We've been back again tonight for another look now he is a week older and what a change. He was just as brave as the rest of the litter and has such a sweet personality. He spent most of the time climbing on to me and nibbling my ears! Needless to say the deposit was out of my pocket before you could say waggy tail! Can't wait to bring him home. Now to choose a name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

